# Welcher Monitor mit 22 Zoll? 1680x1050 oder 1920x1080?



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2009)

War inzwischen mal bei Saturn und hab ein paar Kandidaten rausgesucht, was meint ihr dazu?

Fujitsu Siemens L22 W1 , 160€, 22 Zoll, 1680x1050. seltsamerweise bei geizhals nur EIN eintrag... ^^ 

LG 2243T-PF , 160€ => das design find ich da auch sehr schön, der einschlatknopf ist wellenartig und leuchtet bläulich. 1920x1080, 22 zoll.

LG 2343T-PF 180€ quasi der gleiche, aber 23 zoll.  => fällt weg, ist zu breit... 

LG 2242T-DF 150€, 1680x1050, 22zoll. Design find ich allerdings nicht grad doll.

Samsung 2243SN 150€, 1920x1080, 22 Zoll.


 die mit 1920 wirken in meinen augen insgesamt kleiner, sind halt flacher... ^^

 und mal nebenbei: *mit wieviel % leistungseinbuße muss denn rechnen*? Hab ne 3870 und spiele zur zeit auf 1280x1024. ne 1680er auflösung hat 35% mehr pixel, ne 1920er sogar 58% mehr ^^ 



_*[ehemaliger Text]*
 Ist ein 22 Zöller mit 1680x1080 o.k, oder "muss" es mehr an Auflösung sein? es gibt ja auch 1920x1080 - ist das nur wegen des formates 16:9, oder ist das bild da auch "besser" ? 


 wolte ggf. einen 22zöller bis ca. 150€ bei saturn holen, das wäre dann der LG 2242T-PF __http://www.amazon.de/LG-W2242T-PF-Monitor-schwarz-Kontrast/dp/B001ARJR38_ _oder auch bei mediamarkt.

 hab nämlich ein paar gutscheine  _


----------



## HanFred (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Monitor 22 Zoll und 1680x1080 ok?*

nicht nur ok, das ist die übliche auflösung für 22 zöller. und das sieht in keinster weise grobkörnig aus. und die schrift ist schon klein genug (ja, ich weiss, dass man die einstellen kann, will ich aber nicht tun müssen).


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Monitor 22 Zoll und 1680x1080 ok?*

ich hab den  .

  keinerlei beschwerden bislang, egal ob bei spielen oder office.
  denke nicht, dass man bei 22 zöllern unbedingt full hd braucht.


----------



## HanFred (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Monitor 22 Zoll und 1680x1080 ok?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> denke nicht, dass man bei 22 zöllern unbedingt full hd braucht.


   das finde ich auch, wenn ich die auflösung wollte, würde ich mir gleich einen 24 zöller kaufen.
  habe aber keinen bedarf, filme gucke ich auf dem TV und 22'' wären mir dafür zu wenig.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Monitor 22 Zoll und 1680x1080 ok?*



			
				HanFred am 02.12.2009 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> [quote uid="8370191" unm="Bonkic"]denke nicht, dass man bei 22 zöllern unbedingt full hd braucht.


   das finde ich auch, wenn ich die auflösung wollte, würde ich mir gleich einen 24 zöller kaufen.
  habe aber keinen bedarf, filme gucke ich auf dem TV und 22'' wären mir dafür zu wenig.  [/quote]
Dito ... ich hab einen 22" TFT am Rechner und bin damit zufrieden, vllt. wäre auch ein 24" okay mit FullHD Auflösung, aber größer muss wirklich nicht sein.

In der Kanzlei haben wir einen HannsG 28" hängen wo Informationen eingeblendet werden, macht sich ziemlich gut. Jetzt hat sich ein Kumpel den gleichen Monitor gekauft & betreibt diesen ca. 50cm vor seinem Gesicht & da hört der Spass für mich auf.

28" und 50cm Abstand ist echt ... *brrrrr*


----------



## firewalker2k (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Monitor 22 Zoll und 1680x1080 ok?*

Kleiner Hinweis: 1680*1050, nicht 1080


----------



## Milch-Mann (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Monitor 22 Zoll und 1680x1080 ok?*



Rabowke schrieb:


> In der Kanzlei haben wir einen HannsG 28"
> hängen wo Informationen eingeblendet werden, macht sich ziemlich gut.
> Jetzt hat sich ein Kumpel den gleichen Monitor gekauft & betreibt
> diesen ca. 50cm vor seinem Gesicht & da hört der Spass für mich auf.
> ...


 Nanana Herr Stromerg!
 Ich benutze ebenfalls den 28" HannsG., ebenfalls aus ~50cm. Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen  ISt alles schön groß, aber auch nicht so groß, dass man den Kopf bewegen muss um die Bildschirmdiagonale entlang zu gehen.

 Nimms mir aber nicht übel


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Monitor 22 Zoll und 1680x1080 ok?*

o.k, danke schonmal. wird es auch nicht evtl. in zukunft so sein, dass die spiele vlt. nur noch 16;9 untersttze? wegen der ganzen TVs soll es ja so sein, dass auch PC-TFTs mehr und mehr in 16:9 produziert werden, is dann halt günstiger für die hersteller ^^ 


 und der eine LG: der kontrast ist da deutich höher als bei dem, den es bei saturn gibt (30.000 vs. 8.000) - macht das was aus? be der reaktionszeit mach ich mir wenig gedanken, sind zwar 2 vs 5ms, aber TFTs sind ja schon lang problemlos bei der reaktion.



 ps: größer als 24 zoll bei normalem sitzabstand kann ich mir irgendwie auch nicht vorstellen... wenn ich zocke, will ich doch alle in meinem blickfeld haben und nicht den kof drehen müssen, um zu schauen, ob zB "rechts" grad was passiert...     mir reich mein 17 zöller ja mehr als nur aus, wollte an sich nur mal was breiteres, da das inzwischen bei immer mehr spielen sinnvoll ist...


----------



## Milch-Mann (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Monitor 22 Zoll und 1680x1080 ok?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> o.k, danke schonmal. wird es auch nicht evtl. in zukunft so sein, dass die spiele vlt. nur noch 16;9 untersttze? wegen der ganzen TVs soll es ja so sein, dass auch PC-TFTs mehr und mehr in 16:9 produziert werden, is dann halt günstiger für die hersteller ^^
> 
> 
> und der eine LG: der kontrast ist da deutich höher als bei dem, den es bei saturn gibt (30.000 vs. 8.000) - macht das was aus? be der reaktionszeit mach ich mir wenig gedanken, sind zwar 2 vs 5ms, aber TFTs sind ja schon lang problemlos bei der reaktion.
> ...


 Also dass die Spiele in naher Zukunft ausschließlich 16:9 unterstützen glaube ich nicht. Ich habe bisher nur ein Spiel indem man 16:9 einstellen kann.

 Ein großer Bildschirm ist doch dann realismus pur, wenn man nach rechts oder links gucken muss!


----------



## HanFred (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Monitor 22 Zoll und 1680x1080 ok?*



Milch-Mann schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In der Kanzlei haben wir einen HannsG 28"
> ...


die auflösung wäre mir allerdings zu niedrig für so einen abstand. ausserdem: weniger abstand als diagonale... *brrrrr*


----------



## Gunter (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Monitor 22 Zoll und 1680x1080 ok?*

na dann melde ich mich mal mit einer gegenteiligen meinung:

 ich habe einen 22"er mit 1920x1080, und möchte bloß keinen mit 1680x1050 haben. man hat in der breite einfach mehr platz, das bild ist dank höherer pixeldichte ebenfalls etwas schärfer.

 und in manchen shootern hat man bei 16:9 sogar vorteile gegenüber 16:10, da man links und rechts minimal mehr sichtbereich hat.

 allerdings ist natürlich die schrift entsprechend "kleiner".


----------



## SuicideVampire (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Monitor 22 Zoll und 1680x1080 ok?*

Ich habe den W2252TE, das ist mehr oder weniger die 16:10-Variante von dem hier geposteten. Ich kann den sehr empfehlen  Ich persönlich finde 16:10 gerade zum Arbeiten etwas angenehmer als 16:9 (da ist mir auch die Vertikale wichtig), aber das scheint weitegehend Geschmackssache zu sein.


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Monitor 22 Zoll und 1680x1080 ok?*

Das Seitenverhältnis sowie die Auflösung und Pixeldichte sind Dinge, die sich objektiv kaum erfassen lassen - da kommt es wirklich auf persönliche Vorlieben und das Nutzungsverhalten an. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> be der reaktionszeit mach ich mir wenig gedanken, sind zwar 2 vs 5ms, aber TFTs sind ja schon lang problemlos bei der reaktion.


  Bezüglich Input-Lag solltest du dich allerdings informieren, bevor du ein Gerät kaufst. Gerade bei Geräten mit auffallend niedrigen Herstellerangaben (die sowieso nicht sehr aussagekräftig sind) ist es möglich, dass zur Ghosting-Minimierung auf Techniken ("Overdrive") zurückgegriffen wird, die die absolute Zeitspanne von der Bildausgabe durch die Grafikkarte bis zum Erscheinen auf dem Bildschirm um mehrere Frames verzögern können. Im Extremfall kann das im Zusammenspiel mit dem berühmt-berüchtigten Multi-GPU-Mikroruckeln sogar soweit führen, dass man die Maus bewegen, die Hand komplett von der Hand nehmen kann und erst dann die Bewegung der Spielfigur auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen ist. Bei den in dieser Preisklasse üblichen Displaygrößen und TN-Panels sollte das aber eigentlich eher selten der Fall sein.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Monitor 22 Zoll und 1680x1080 ok?*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Das Seitenverhältnis sowie die Auflösung und Pixeldichte sind Dinge, die sich objektiv kaum erfassen lassen - da kommt es wirklich auf persönliche Vorlieben und das Nutzungsverhalten an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thx, bei dem, den ich vlt. hole, wären die angaben ja auch gar nicht verdächtig gering


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2009)

hab mal ein paar Modelle im startposting nachgetragen, vlt. kann ja jemand was dazu sagen


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Dezember 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hab mal ein paar Modelle im startposting nachgetragen, vlt. kann ja jemand was dazu sagen


   Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht welche Monitore dazugekommen sind, aber diese beiden Modelle würde ich, vorausgesetzt die Aussagen in den Kundenrezensionen von Amazon stimmen, nicht nehmen:

 [size=x-small]Samsung SyncMaster 2243SN 22 Zoll Widescreen LCD analog[/size]

 "- Nur VGA Eingang und damit keine HDCP Unterstützung! Das "nur VGA" Bild
 steht dem DVI Bild jedoch in nichts nach (verglichen mit einem Samsung
 226BW)."

 [size=xx-small][/size][size=xx-small]LG W2242T-DF 22 Zoll Wide Screen TFT Monitor silber

 "Der W2242T ist ein echter "Wackeldackel", jede Bewegung des Schreibtisches gibt der Monitor durch hin- und herwippen wieder.[/size]
 [size=xx-small]So einen schlechten Eindruck hinterlies noch kein Monitor bei mir. 
 Mein erster W2242T hatte einen Pixelfehler. 

 [/size][size=xx-small]Nun weiß ich, dass in der Pixelfehlerklasse II, 2 dunkle und 2
 helle Pixel erlaubt sind - mich hat es trotzdem gestört, zudem noch nie
 einer meiner LCD-Monitore einen Pixelfehler hatte.[/size][size=x-small] 
 Deshalb habe ich den Monitor umgetauscht."
 [/size]Sorry, ich krieg die "Fett-Formatierung" nicht raus.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2009)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Samsung SyncMaster 2243SN 22 Zoll Widescreen LCD analog
> 
> "- Nur VGA Eingang
> 
> ...


 o.k, das mit nur VGA hätte ich sowieso noch abgeklärt, thx. und der 2242T ist eh nicht so ganz mein favorit, wegen des designs...

 im moment wird es also wohl der 2243T-PF 

 werd morgen noch bei media markt schauen, wenn es da nix besseres bis maximal 180€ gibt, ist der fall wohl klar


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nun ein echtes Schnäppchen gemacht:

LG 2343T-PF das ist im Grunde genau der, den ich wollte, aber sogar GRÖSSER, 23 zoll statt 22 Zoll. Für 149€ bei saturn! kostet online mind. 159€ mit versand (amazon).


 Der ist zwar eigentlich zu breit für meinen Schreibtisch, aber mit zwei Büchern als Stütze für die Boxen klappt es, siehe Bild   Und nach 2-3 runden CoD6 Eingewöhnung: super Eindruck bisher! Sogar ein DVI-kabel war dabei. Nur der Standfuß: leider nicht verstellbar... 


 thx an alle nochmal, auch gunter für omail-ratschläge


----------

